# Smoked Swordfish With An Herbs de Provence Coating!



## leah elisheva (Oct 18, 2013)

Well here’s some very “Fabulous Friday Food & Mood Grand Cheer,” and to You All!

My lunch today, of smoked swordfish, rubbed in Herbs de Provence spices as a dry rub first, (and smoked for 15 minutes), was simply OFF-THE-CHARTS or quite exceptionally good!

The fish itself just oozed apart, and with a moist sensation that seemed impossible to readily believe.

The aromatic herbs lent just enough of a special “something,” as well as some crunch, to present great contrast between the rare and soft middle and the more cooked outer edges and savory crisp swordfish skin!

And while my “creature of habit” or simple dashing Dijon salad, just seems to find its way into my rotation again and again; well, when something works? I guess I just have it a lot!

Paired with French White Burgundy that was crisp, cold, dry, and enchanting, I am simply, and admittedly so, in love with my little humble lunch, and so I figured I’d share.

Please make the start to your weekend absolutely delicious!!!!

Cheers and warm wishes, LeahEndFragment













1swordfish.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Oct 18, 2013


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 19, 2013)

Leah....all of your foods look totally gourmet!  Love this!  I wish we could get fresher seafood and fish here.

Awesome!

Have a great weekend!

Kat


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 19, 2013)

Thank you so much Kat! I do love mollusks, seafood, and fish so very much! (Though still feast on other things too). I'm so glad you're enjoying my posts! I extend the same! It's terrific around this place, with all the great posts and creations people share, and it makes ME very hungry, and by the hour!!!! Fantastic stuff! Cheers to today!!! - Leah


----------



## webowabo (Oct 19, 2013)

You make me really miss the coast!... grrrr! ;) thanks! :biggrin:
Another fab meal from the seafood queen! 
HAPPY Saturday!


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 19, 2013)

Thank you so much ol'Mikey!

I do have a crush on the ocean, and admittedly so! (Although God Bless a great big NY Strip Steak of Wild Boar, or a bone-in rack of luscious elk chops, and so much more)! Delicious stuff!

That head of lamb was looking sensational! So much on this website is just amazing!

But yes, here's some great coastal CHEER, and sent out today!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## webowabo (Oct 19, 2013)

LeahOceanNotes said:


> Thank you so much ol'Mikey!
> 
> I do have a crush on the ocean, and admittedly so! (Although God Bless a great big NY Strip Steak of Wild Boar, or a bone-in rack of luscious elk chops, and so much more)! Delicious stuff!
> 
> ...


I want a staple.. and texmex nose to tail is easy for me here...... but darn it..... I miss gettingoff my papas shimp boat on the coast and fileting what ever was in the net.. and a quick clean and cook.. simple.. easy.. and the ocean creature flavor comes out.... .. 

Btw.... im looking into some strip o boar and the elk chops now... SOUNDS GREAT! Stupid no elk in tx I can get a hold of!


----------



## webowabo (Oct 19, 2013)

God love SMF.... And with lovelies like you in here. .. we get away from the norm.. we have had our briskets and PP.. lets smoke something new ;)


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 19, 2013)

So kind!!! Thanks!!!! I have to order the racks of elk but can find the boar locally, or usually anyway, and that's a treat! Your Dad's boat must have been such a joy, and with the freshest fish right out of the water! That's sensational! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## marteenhook (Oct 22, 2013)

It's looks totally delicious. You use so much herbs in this recipe which is very healthy. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 22, 2013)

Thank you Marteenhook! I do LOVE spices, and seem to deplete them every few days! Happy Tuesday to you! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## smker (Oct 22, 2013)

you shure thats not seaweed growing on that plate?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    i cant decide if it needs tarter sauce or ranch dressing 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     put some jumbo shrimp and 3 raw oyster on the half shell around it and you've got heaven in the real world


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 22, 2013)

Happy Tuesday Smker! And I hear you on the raw oysters indeed! Although I LOVE raw clams so much more!!! Cheers to today! Make it delicious! - Leah


----------

